# I got HD and SD output at the same time



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

I did a factory default reset, to correct problem.

When the 921 booted up. I noticed the blue *AND* amber lights were both on. I was viewing HD, in the living room, so I went to the bedroom (SD) and sure enough there was a picture.
When I hit the HD/SD button it went back to just one output at a time

I thought the 921 could not output HD and SD at the same time.

Now that I know it is possible to output both HD and SD, at the same time, maybe Eldon can find a way to let us select this option.

Larry


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Thats safe mode and it's not HD, it's only 480p on the HD output side.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Like n0qcu say, that is safe mode. To enter it you need to hold down the hd/sd button on the front of the 921, not the remote, until both lite up. Sometimes it takes more than one try to get it to go. Not sure why.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Grandude said:


> Like n0qcu say, that is safe mode. To enter it you need to hold down the hd/sd button on the front of the 921, not the remote, until both lite up. Sometimes it takes more than one try to get it to go. Not sure why.


That is is going to be hard to set up as a macro.

Thanks guys. I never noticed that before, but I haven't had to boot and default too much until the 212 terminator.

Larry


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

My understanding of this is that the 921 is not meant to be used long-term in this mode, i.e. the hardware wasn't necessarily designed to take into account both outputs being driven for any lengthy period of time. Hence, I'm not sure that Dish wants you to be able to access this easily. If you do experience a hardware failure as a result, it'll be they who has to hear your screaming.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

What Slordak said. I remember the same thing - IIRC something about excess heat from the video chip that can cause damage.


----------

